# DIY Sponge Filter w/ Powerhead



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is the sponge filter I built for my 16gal. I calculated the required surface for the sponge on this website: http://www.deters-ing.de/Berechnungen/Berechnungen.htm (sorry it's German :flick

Materials:
Aquarium Systems Maxi-Jet 400 Powerhead (109gph)
Black Sponge (in my case 3"D x 4"H x 3.5"H, from BigAls)
1/2" PVC pipe (Lowes)
3/4"clear tubing (Lowes)
3/4" PVC cap (you can use 1/2" pipe, but I only had 3/4"; Lowes)


I've drilled a bunch of holes into the PVC pipe, softened up the tubing over a candle and stretched it over the PVC pipe. The 3/4" tubing fits perfectly onto the Powerhead intake. I took a black sponge filter, cut it to size and carefully sliced a hole through the center, so it would fit over the PVC pipe. You can wet and then freeze the sponge to make it easier to cut.

BTW, make sure when choosing a powerhead, that you don't have too much circulation (gph) or the biological filtration will not work properly as the bacteria don't have enough time to convert the molecules that are flying by in high speed :eek5:.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice filter. :thumbsup:

I made something similar a while ago. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/31094-cheap-efficient-filter-solution.html

Still working flawlessly.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I have the same powerhead and it comes with a sponge just like that. Not really sure I understand why you needed to modify anything.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

I have something almost the exact same (was actually a premade sponge I got free at an auction that I just stuck a powerhead on) on my desk tank at work. Polishes the water like crazy!  Hide it with the plants, and you've got yourself a nice powerhouse of a filter with just a power cord over the lip!


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

gmccreedy said:


> I have the same powerhead and it comes with a sponge just like that. Not really sure I understand why you needed to modify anything.


Where did you buy that? Or what's the model #? The sponge has to be large enough to be efficient though.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

vca2004 said:


> Where did you buy that? Or what's the model #? The sponge has to be large enough to be efficient though.


O I can't remember. I have had it for years. LOL. I have the 400 just like you. the sponge slides right over the factory intake screen.


----------



## colisalalia (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

Need help with the german please-

I have been trying to calculate the surface area needed for my 20 gallon long tank. I used an online translator for german.

I still can't figure out what to put in the velocity.

I have a 20 gallon tank (I put in 70 liters because of substrate etc.) 
aquaclear 30 powerhead - 567 liters per hour
not sure what to put for velocity cm per min.

The specs of the aquaclear 30 powerhead:

On amazon it says- 
110 V, 175 Gallons per Hour

On Hagen website it says-
- For 10 - 30 U.S. Gal. aquariums
- Maximum Output: 567 L/h (150 U.S. Gal./h)
- Full Flow Control: 189 L/h (50 U.S. Gal./h)
- Power Consumption: 6 W
- Maximum Aquarium Capacity: 113 L (30 U.S. Gal.)

Can someone help?

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Resurecting this as I just did this and turned out great. Now I can have Red Cherry Shrimp in my sump and also use it to raise fry. 

Also, I bought everything at the Home Depot. The sponge I bought was a painter's sponge for 1.25.


----------

